# birthing signs



## ryan999 (Mar 31, 2006)

I want to put my platy female in the breeder box but dont want to stress her and her unborn fry. Can putting her in the breeder box make her birth? i mean she is ready to blow and i can see lots of eyes inside her. what are some signs other that squared belly, and hiding? thanks!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes you can make her give birth prematurly if you stress her out. You may wont to divite you tank up with just her on one side if you can.


----------

